
What sort of a job could I find with my background? - Teichopsia
Dear HN&#x27;ers,<p>Besides what the title says, feel free to share your own experience or if you want to 
hijack the thread, feel free to do so with your own questions. Maybe we could even
make this a monthly thing, supporting each other.<p>I speak two languages fluently and have a basic to intermediate in a third one. Last year I graduated from Psychology and I have some experience from doing internships. They amount to roughly 700+ hours in two different fields.<p>On the other hand, I have been teaching myself to code on and off for the past two years and full time for this one.<p>Language of choice: Python. I have dabbled with html, css, ansible, vagrant, git; among others. 
Currently I am doing the second part of the course Systematic Program Design and MiTx: 6.00.1x, Intro to CS and Programming using Python. I&#x27;m also working through the exercises in freecodecamp. 
Other courses and tuts won&#x27;t be mentioned.<p>Hopefully this will give you a fair idea of my background. Now, the reason I am asking is because last week I applied to a job in Germany (I live in Central America [work visa is not an issue]), which was an internship (paid) as a research analyst. Obviously I didn&#x27;t get it because of where I live.<p>Search for a job where I live currently? I did that for four months, every week after graduating. I got a single response. Additionally, most jobs I could get would barely cover rent. Let alone food and transportation for the rest of the month. In a way, it doesn&#x27;t make much sense - at least to me it doesn&#x27;t. Thus, Germany being my country choice. Moving to Germany and searching for a job isn&#x27;t an option. I don&#x27;t have the funds for that.<p>Any advice, suggestions, or if need be, even wake up calls would be appreciated.<p>Thank you for taking the time to read.<p>P.S. Half way through, this felt a bit like rubber duck &quot;programming&quot; :)<p>My github account if anyone is interested. Not much in it.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;teichopsia-
======
arisAlexis
I think you would need to decide what kind of programming job you want and
make a "bet" on it. OK you chose python. Are you going to be using Django for
building websites? Are you going to apply to research institutes to use Python
in a scientific way? Do you know how to do this? Maybe taking a course for
statistics with Python or R?

~~~
Teichopsia
Thanks for answering. I had lost hope :)

I have focused my energies on learning how to make web apps (haven't made any
- still learning), using flask. It is terrible daunting most of the time, due
to the urges of wanting to bash my head in.

On the other hand, I also have an interest on 'data science(?)' \- which is on
pause to learn the previous first.

Basically, go for what I'm interested in and wing it. Fair enough. Thanks!

